# Wanted: High-end teqila suggestions



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I need to pick up a bottle of tequila for a present and would like recommendations. By high-end, I mean the stuff gentlemen sip in brandy snifters rather than poured into margarita mixes at Chilis. We're talking resposado or añejo-grade tequila.

Your favorites?

By the way, for those of you who've never had "good" tequila, pay attention. It's WAY better than what you'd expect.


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

Patron Gran Platinum, had it at The Gage in Chicago.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Don Julio Anejo or Repesado. While poseurs are drinking Cabo Wabo and Patron you'll have the real thing.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm sure you've already purchased the gift, but if anyone is looking for a sipping tequila try Casa Noble Anejo.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I ended up buying a Cazadores añejo:


I've had their reposado and thought it was good, so I had high hopes for the añejo. I was underwhelmed. Not bad, but not particularly good or interesting.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I prefer the Repesados myself. They taste like tequila and are not wood aged IIRC.


----------

